# DOS Database Software



## Damonc (May 9, 2001)

I'm trying to find a database program that will run in DOS for an old machine of mine. I've got one called 'in magic' but its not really what I'm looking for. Just wondering if anyone knew of anything different that could be downloaded.


----------



## pinger (Oct 7, 2003)

Try Code Base
http://www.codebase.com/products/dos/?pid=google_aws-DOS-3

Older Versions of Foxpro also


----------

